# All Drugs make what i think ismy Dp/Dr worse



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

I recently tried Xanax and I thought it might have a positive effect on me but it ended up just making me feel dumber. I now have this consist feeling that some part of my brain is shut off. Like all my emotions are numbed and I don't get nostalgic feelings or good feeling from listening to music like I used to be able to. I had that feeling for around a week and then I used a juul and I got a very numbed and weird buzz its like the buzz wasn't there but the visual part was there. Now I have a mix of it I haven't used Xanax in two weeks and im kind of worried this feeling will stay for good. I made a post earlier about abusing Nicotine and how it made me feeling dumber and it did kind of a different feeling the Xanax gave me. i feel like the Nicotine feeling went away in around 3 months or my brain just got so used to the feeling it just ignored it. Im still trying to find someone who has the same kind of respond to drugs as I do. (I Got my Dp/DR from Weed) With all this juul/sourin stuff going on in high school I feel like at least one other person should have got the same thing as me or that my brain is just weird and is very sensitive. Thank you for reading.

Here is a post I wrote a while ago about nicotine if you want to check it out.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/77938-excessive-use-of-nicotine-made-me-dumb/?hl=nicotine


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

I tried dozens of supplements amino acids, herbs and nothing helped so far. I think you only need to take vitamins & minerals (if u think are deficient) specially D3 and B complex. I dont think that drugs help so much i believe there is physical factor that need to be fixed. I struggled from chronic dp/dr for like 7 months and i got out of it with intense physical exercise and cycling 4-5 hours daily (thats so far best thing that helped me with dp/dr- intense exercising) and cycling outside for hours is best way to remove that "unreal" feeling. Out of supplements the best one i can recommend so far is Zeolite powder. Its strongest detoxicator out there its cheap and removes viruses, heavy metals, toxins etc which all can cause diseases/mental problems. Back in time when i took it 4-5 doses daily and exercises intensively i hadn't brain fog (which would usually come and go). When i started living sedentary life and stopped taking zeolite, i got terrible brain fog again. Although i usually havent got dp/dr anymore, everything is real and fluid but that brain fog is killing me. I dont know what to do anymor.. When it comes to drugs i dont think that i read many positive outcomes, i would avoid it at all cost since very few benefited from that


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Call me crazy but bananas actually helped me feel a bit better.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I have only tried antidepressants and everyone of them made me the exact way you described especially Paxil. The feeling did not really go away after I quit unfortunately. I'm stuck in a bad high kinda feeling


----------



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

bintuae said:


> I have only tried antidepressants and everyone of them made me the exact way you described especially Paxil. The feeling did not really go away after I quit unfortunately. I'm stuck in a bad high kinda feeling


same still


----------

